# Feeler for possible part out of a 111 mk3a



## CarlosA (Nov 30, 2018)

Wanted to see if anyone on this forum would be interested in parts from a very worn out mk3a 111 - if so i`ll make a formal post on the classifieds area.

I think the bed and carriage on this machine are too far gone for me to be able to bring it back to good operating condition.

All functions of the gearbox and automatic apron do work, though there is about a half a turn of backlash in the cross slide and 1/4 in the compound.


----------



## Barncat (Nov 30, 2018)

I may be interested, depending on price of course.


----------



## CarlosA (Nov 30, 2018)

Barncat said:


> I may be interested, depending on price of course.



What parts are you looking for? I am not looking to recoup much out of it.


----------



## Barncat (Nov 30, 2018)

The only piece on mine that is actually broken is the flat bar on the underside of the carriage that clamps the carriage in place when the lock screw is tightened into it. 

I may be interested in the thumb wheel that locks the back gear, mine is beat up, but working. 

A spindle assembly with the bearings would be of interest, since the bearings are hard to come by. But I would let anyone else that actually needs bearings take a crack at that before me. I was just thinking of a just in case future scenario.


----------



## COMachinist (Dec 7, 2018)

I’ll take the head stock, I need the spindel, gears and pulleys. I’ll take the  apron and lead screws also, as well. I can have a freind pick it  up after I pay for it he can store it untill I get up to Portland to get it. I have family that lives there. Let me know what you think, and prices. Need to rebuild my Clausing 111 mk3a. As minimum I’ll take the the spindle and back gears.
CH


----------



## middle.road (Dec 7, 2018)

I would be interested in the Tail Stock. Need to put tegether something to use with my RoTab on the mill.
Can you measure what the dimension to center is from the bed?

Thanks.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 15, 2019)

Did this guy ever get back with anyone? Did he part out the machine or desided to fix it up? 
CH


----------



## CarlosA (Feb 15, 2019)

COMachinist said:


> Did this guy ever get back with anyone? Did he part out the machine or desided to fix it up?
> CH




Sorry, this guy traded it to someone else who had more time and interest in doing a proper restoration. He still has a spare threading dial that needs to be sold.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok thanks, just wondered if you were still thinking on it or if you sold it. Never got any reply.
CH


----------

